# L92 Heads



## nytmaregto (Feb 10, 2015)

I was just wondering if anyone could steer me in the right direction on an LS2 L92 heads swap. Was able to get a pretty good deal on a set of L92 heads but it did not come with anything else. I know I will need to make a parts list and send them out to be cleaned and skimmed before I can swap them. Any information or suggestions on what parts to get and needed is appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## MikkoV (Jan 2, 2016)

So just heads? No valves, no nothing?

This is just my opinion. Stock stuff is pretty good for it´s $ ratio. Depending on cam (if lift don´t go much more than 0.6"), stock rockers are good and light, those with retrofit trunnion kit maybe. Valvesprings, everyone has option on those, and depend on cam again. Valves, i use stock ones...


----------

